# Perform and Axminster lathes



## =Adam= (26 Sep 2012)

Hi guys,

I have seen some perform lathes for sale and I am quite interested in them however from what I can see, they seem to be exactly the same as the Axminster AWVSL900/1000, am I right in saying this or am I missing something?

From what I can understand, perform used to be an Axminster brand so this is what I am basing my assumption on.

Now I currently have a record cl3 36 however I have been using an Axminster lathe (variable speed) similar to the awvsl and I think it is so much easier to use, for one it has easily adjustable speed not to mention the flat bed with cam lock as compared to my round bars which are a bit of a pain.

Would I be making a good move by changing to an Axminster/perform or am I better off sticking with what I've got? I know the axminster will have a different spindle and morse taper however I have seen spindle and taper adaptors for sale, are these any good or are they more hassle than they are worth?

Sorry for all of the questions.

Cheers!


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2012)

Perform Brand were a budget spec. version of the Axi. models, at least I assume the quality control was of a higher order on the White machines, components in the main were interchangable.

I started with a Perform and it did me proud but I would say that apart from having the mechanical variable speed there would be little to gain from your existing lathe.

Spindle/Morse taper adaptors are best avoided unless really forced into it.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Sep 2012)

My first lathe was a Perform and whilst it was OK I am afraid it was knackered pretty quickly due to my turning off centre wood with bits hanging off it. It just wasn't man enough. Variable speed is nice but strength and easy maintenance are far more important IMHO.

Pete


----------



## =Adam= (27 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! 

The one thing I will say about my record is that it is very well made and is quite sturdy. I also made a mistake, it is a cl1 not a cl3.

I think I may just hang on for a bit and buy a big boy lathe in a few years.


----------

